# Leopard Gecko Babies.. Confirmation



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Hi Guys, Just wondered if i could get confirmation on the morphs of my baby leo's.. I believe from previously asking on here that 1+2 are Mack Snow.. and the Third is Normal Het Tremper .. But tbh.. they all look pretty much the same? 

Parents for all three were.. Mack Tremper x Hypo

Thanks for your time and advice.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

*S*

First too are Mack snow, you can tell this by the whiteness as hatchlings.
Third one that is yellow as a hatchling is a normal.

All 3 will be het Tremper albino as one of the parents is visual (homozygous) Tremper so has to pass down one copy of the Tremper gene to all offspring.


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

From this pairing and the offspring produced is there anyway of proving that my male is Hypo (1C) Or Hypo (2C) This may affect my future breeding plans and it would be very interesting if there was a way of finding out..


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dont think there is, hypo isnt that simple!


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Nice to see you still around Piggly, Always been a help to me and i hope you like my babies!! : victory: Shame i can't work out if he's 1c or 2c.. He's always been a pain in the butt and looks like he will continue to be one! lol

Just working out some plans for next year and fingers crossed for some better results! If i loose anymore babies i'll just give up.. Its not nice!! :banghead:

Considering i only had one successful egg (Which subsequently died) from my SHCTB Female are you of the same opinion i am that i should not breed her again?

x


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

DippyDazza said:


> From this pairing and the offspring produced is there anyway of proving that my male is Hypo (1C) Or Hypo (2C) This may affect my future breeding plans and it would be very interesting if there was a way of finding out..


Yes if your Hypo is a Hypo, He is a [1C]Hypo coz you got 2 standed Snow and a Standed Normal. 
If your male was a [2C]Hypo then all the offspring would have been [1C]Hypo types.

Examples.

[1C]Hypo X Normal = [1C]Hypo & Normal.

[2C]Hypo X Normal = [1C]Hypo.


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

So if he was Hypo (2C) All of the offspring would have been hypo.. with no 'Normal' babies, am i correct? Because i have 'Normal' type babies he must therefore be Hypo (1C)


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

DippyDazza said:


> So if he was Hypo (2C) All of the offspring would have been hypo.. with no 'Normal' babies, am i correct?* Because i have 'Normal' type babies he must therefore be Hypo (1C)*


:no1::2thumb:: victory:.


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Haha god im getting the hang of it!!! Go me!!!:2thumb: Now to decide what im going to do next year... Lol.. Punnet square here i come:gasp:! Pmsl


----------

